
Hackers release a new jailbreak that unlocks every iPhone - rchaudhary
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/23/hackers-iphone-new-jailbreak/
======
merricksb
Already discussed:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23287364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23287364)

------
throwaway743
This makes me wish Towelroot was still around/maintained. Still unable to root
one of my newer Android devices :/

------
rektide
Do Android phones next. Root these stodgy locked down corporate provided
houses.

